# My litter.



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

I went for today and held the pups. I took mom out of the cage since I don't know her to well. They have milk bellies, but there are some runts. All look well though! If you see any problems from the photos let me know.


----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

The whole litter!


----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

Oh and please ignore the food in the cage. I didn't even spot clean because I was to nervous. I did today though.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They look well.  Some of my does build nests of food as well lol. As long as they don't pee on it, I don't see the problem.
Are you giving mom something extra for milk production and fat?


----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

Yea, I am giving mom scrambled eggs everyday.  She also gets dog biscuits and mouse biscuits. I haven't been doing the water supplement, but I didn't last time either. Sometimes I will give her 2 cheerios as well, but those are just for treats--And only a few times a month.


----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

Oh and she also has a sweet potato stick. It is dried out and sold for mice/rats. It has protein and fiber in it.


----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

They have all of their fur!


----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

The little runt is doing well.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Very good


----------

